# اللهجة الأردنية: مكوخ



## I.K.S.

"مثل اليمونه الجافه.. من بره بتلمع وناصحه ومن جوه مكوخه وناشفه"
العبارة أعلاه من الفترض أنها لهجة أردنية, هل يقصد بالمكوخة المجوفة؟


----------



## cherine

لا أتحدث الأردنية ولا أعرف هذه الكلمة، لكنها تشبه الكلمة المصرية مِخَوَّخ، بنفس المعنى: فارغ أو مُفْرَغ من محتواه، وأيضًا أحيانًا بمعنى ضعيف.


----------



## I.K.S.

هذا هو, نفس الشيء في اللهجة المغربية: مخوخ تعني فارغ من الداخل و منه الخوخة وهي مثل الباب الصغير يكون في وسط الأبواب التقليدية الكبيرة, وهذا ما دفعني لطرح السؤال, وجدت أنه من الغريب أن تبدل الخاء كافا في إحدى اللهجات العربية


----------



## djara

cherine said:


> الكلمة المصرية مِخَوَّخ، بنفس المعنى: فارغ أو مُفْرَغ من محتواه، وأيضًا أحيانًا بمعنى ضعيف


نفس المعنى بالتونسي


----------

